# Stippers and blow.



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, there's not blow, but strippers did use to work here.





Let's see if we can get some more harrassment to lock an otherwise legitimate thread.


----------



## Sonoma (Oct 8, 2010)

"Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"?  One drink in there and I wouldn't be able to walk. 
Now that I think about it, I'm not sure I could walk in there completely sober!!
Nice pic.


----------



## Whootsinator (Oct 8, 2010)

1: My eyes hurt...

2: I BET there's some blow.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 8, 2010)

Super cool shot.  But where are the stippers?


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 8, 2010)

there has to be blow to yield that kind of interior design...


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like every casino lounge in Atlantic City aside from the Borgata. Hurts my eyes.


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I can get the harassment started. "insert harassing comment here!" followed by "unnecessarily belittling comment about your sexual orientation here" and finally "one out of context reference to your mother here"

How's that for harassment? 

Actually, I think it's pretty cool. One question, I'm guessing it's black lights that cause the vibrant colors. Did you have to do anything differently to shoot under that type of lighting? Obviously UV light isn't visible to the eye, but does that much UV light have adverse affects on the way the photo turns out?


----------



## benlonghair (Oct 8, 2010)

Ow, my eyes.

Strippers and blow: The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

crimbfighter said:


> Well, I can get the harassment started. "insert harassing comment here!" followed by "unnecessarily belittling comment about your sexual orientation here" and finally "one out of context reference to your mother here"
> 
> How's that for harassment?
> 
> Actually, I think it's pretty cool. One question, I'm guessing it's black lights that cause the vibrant colors. Did you have to do anything differently to shoot under that type of lighting? Obviously UV light isn't visible to the eye, but does that much UV light have adverse affects on the way the photo turns out?


 
No.


----------



## Stormchase (Oct 8, 2010)

ahh i need to get back there again ...


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Oct 8, 2010)

<---- Is very disapointed in your picture based on the thread subject.


----------



## Blake.Oney (Oct 8, 2010)

If there used to be strippers there, then there used to be blow there too.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 8, 2010)

i do love strippers i must admit!


----------



## LCARSx32 (Oct 8, 2010)

They clearly said "Stippers and blow".  Not "St*R*ippers and blow".  So there's no need to be disappointed.  lol.

Now I'm going to go stare at a blank white wall and see how long it takes for the residual image to wear off.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow thats some color. Brings back memories. :lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Wow thats some color. Brings back memories. :lmao:


 
:shock:


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 8, 2010)

What the heck is "blow"?


----------



## Geaux (Oct 8, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> What the heck is "blow"?



Cocaine.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> What the heck is "blow"?


 
Bubble gum. :meh:


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 8, 2010)

It was a serious question - I do not get the meaning.


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 8, 2010)

The proper saying is Hookers and Blow.


----------



## vtf (Oct 8, 2010)

Did ya lick the tables to get that color?


----------



## LCARSx32 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ron Evers said:


> It was a serious question - I do not get the meaning.



Ron, Geaux was being serious.  Blow is a slang word for cocaine.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 8, 2010)

LCARSx32 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > It was a serious question - I do not get the meaning.
> ...



Thanks, I missed Geaux's post thinking VI's was the first after mine.


----------



## sam_justice (Oct 8, 2010)

That probably is blow all over the furniture which has given it otherworldly blacklight shine.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 8, 2010)

These were actually taken in December of 2006. It's right when I first started with a digital SLRs. A friend asked me if I could take pictures of his club. It used to be a strip club and him and his sister and a small group of people renovated it and turned it into a really nice night club.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 8, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> These were actually taken in December of 2006. It's right when I first started with a digital SLRs. A friend asked me if I could take pictures of his club. It used to be a strip club and him and his sister and a small group of people renovated it and turned it into a really nice night club.



Why ruin a strip club like that


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd say they made a huge capital investment in the place.  Hope they got a return on investment.


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2010)

That looks like my basement.......minus the poles........lol:lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 9, 2010)

K.. black lights and.... strip clubs.... not a good mix.  Blacklights show bodily fluids. :lmao: ew.


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2010)

How do you know about bodily fluids at strip clubs?!! You were a stripper weren't you.....=)


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 9, 2010)

mishele said:


> How do you know about bodily fluids at strip clubs?!! You were a stripper weren't you.....=)



Cucumber Sauce.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 9, 2010)

mishele said:


> How do you know about bodily fluids at strip clubs?!! You were a stripper weren't you.....=)



Haha u busted me. Dang!


----------



## mishele (Oct 9, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know about bodily fluids at strip clubs?!! You were a stripper weren't you.....=)
> ...



:hug:::lmao:
I'm all for a workin girl!!


----------

